# My first lightning pics...



## TekGino (May 29, 2010)

Little background, I just got my first DSLR Nikon D40
as a x-mas present, so I'm still learning how to get the
most out of it. (I only use the manual mode) Anyway,
here's my first try at lightning pics, any helpful points 
would be appreciated! I think you ya'll call it C&C? :thumbup:


----------



## belongus3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Good start...but why is the sky violet?


----------



## JackSellers16 (Jun 2, 2010)

the violet sky is quite cool i think, gives it a very spooky feature ! nice shots thought but some are like half interesting then half too dark so try and get the whole picture interesting.


----------



## TekGino (Jun 2, 2010)

The only difference in the shots was exposure time.
Maybe the longer shutter speed, had something to 
do with the violet color? I have know idea, I don't use
photoshop or anything like that. I agree with you Jack.
Number 2 & 4 are not that interesting, but I was pretty
excited, and got a little picture post happy. 

Maybe someone can explain why I ended up with the
violet sky?

Oh, and FWIW there wasn't a lot of ground to cloud
lightning bolts. Most of the lightning was just lighting
up the sky.


----------



## ifi (Jun 2, 2010)

I like 1 and 3. Very very good start. 

What is this dark area toward the right in 3 and 5?


----------



## TekGino (Jun 2, 2010)

ifi said:


> What is this dark area toward the right in 3 and 5?





It started to rain, so I used the hood from
my 55-200 VR lens on my 18-55 kit lens.
I didn't want to get water drops on the glass.


----------



## altitude604 (Jun 2, 2010)

#3 is my favourite of the set as you can see the lightning quite well.

i'm still waiting for a chance to try this myself.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you consider finding a better angle, ie. lose the light stand/house lights ?  

Cheers, Don


----------



## TekGino (Jun 2, 2010)

Don Kondra said:


> Did you consider finding a better angle, ie. lose the light stand/house lights ?
> 
> Cheers, Don





The light stands were off, but the house lights
were on. I tried shooting away from the lights,
but they were all around. It was the highest
place in town, with out the trees blocking my
view to the sky. Unfortunately, that means 
I have to deal with light polution. 

I still like 1, 3, and 4, but I would have liked
to see some good ground to cloud lightning.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay, not quite sure if we're on the same page  

I am biased towards shots with a horizon in silouette and the sky lit by the lightening.  No other distractions. 

Can you use a longer lens ?  Get out of town?  Hope the storm is late enough everyone has gone to bed ?  Crop the picture ?

Look forward to seeing more.

Cheers, Don


----------



## TekGino (Jun 3, 2010)

Don Kondra said:


> Okay, not quite sure if we're on the same page
> 
> I am biased towards shots with a horizon in silouette and the sky lit by the lightening.  No other distractions.
> 
> ...






Ah, I see what you're saying now. I will keep that in mind
next time out. It was kind of late, I left out at 9:30, and
came back around 11:00pm. I'll try not to get anything else
in the shot next time, although the pic with the playground
looks kind of cool to me.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 3, 2010)

the violet color comes from the color of the lightning. nice shots!


----------

